
Show HN: Offpeak.io – Know the best time to travel - fireworks10
http://offpeak.io/city/san-francisco?month=8&year=2017&length=6&class=345
======
ItsMeVlad
Awesome UI, simple and intuitive. It would be nice to get data on other
countries (Eastern Europe and the Middle East, which currently only has
Dubai). The temperature gauge is really handy

------
rodiger
Wow, pretty cool. Expedia has the forecasted data as well? Or is that built
from past years

~~~
fireworks10
The median rates displayed are based on what hotels are available right now
(with some caching of course), i.e. what you would see if you did a search
query for that date on Expedia.com.

~~~
rodiger
Ah, so it is based on if you were to book right now. Is the intended use-case
to avoid the event surges and get better prices for time-flexible trips?

~~~
fireworks10
Yes, that's the idea. :)

------
fireworks10
Hotel pricing data is from Expedia, and chart is made with AnyChart. Hope you
enjoy, and we appreciate any feedback.

